# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Artrose

## Toja

ik heb artrose aan mn knie

veeeeel bewegen en lopen

maar wat kan mij nog meer helpen?

----------


## Suske'52

artrose ....jaaa ....dat ken ik ook ....als je op het forum .... spieren en gewrichten gaat ...heb ik onlangs nog iets geschreven over mijn weg hierover .....het is pijnlijk ...bewegen ...hoe moeilijk het ook is ....maar niet overbelasten .....het is niet gemakkelijk .....maar zoeken tot je de gepaste dokter of kine ontmoet die je helpt en verder kijkt dan gewoon volgens het boekje ... ...dat is veel waard .... :Wink:  Sterkte !! :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Toja

haSuske , dank jou wel!


het helpt mij al .. dat anderen het ook hebben. of kennen......

----------


## Toja

hoewel ... de pijn blijft......


tis rot om elke dag dat te voelen

----------


## Toja

elke dag de pijn of stijvigheid te voelen

----------

